# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Video de Iberdrola de las presas de San Esteban y San Pedro.

## titobcn

https://youtu.be/ibHF9vc_MyE

Buen video, las vistas son espectaculares.

----------

HUESITO (02-abr-2017),JMTrigos (02-abr-2017),Jonasino (02-abr-2017),Josema90 (07-abr-2017),Los terrines (01-abr-2017),Raiden (26-sep-2017)

----------

